# TriStar Viper Max?



## Jaguar21 (Jun 13, 2021)

I have been looking for a waterfowl gun and I came across a TriStar Viper Max in a local store. It handled pretty well, does anyone have any experience with these guns?


----------



## Thomas L. Sanchez (Oct 8, 2021)

How much is a TriStar Viper Max?


----------



## Jaguar21 (Jun 13, 2021)

I have found one for $599 that is a DU model, and another at $497


----------

